# Stolen goats



## treeclimber233 (Nov 9, 2010)

A friend of mine went away for the weekend and when she returned home all 15 of her goats were gone.  She said there had been a guy hanging around that wanted to buy her goats for the grand total of $5 apeice.  These goats are show goats and very well bred.  Some of them were pregnant.  When she finally found out where he lived she went to pay him a visit and there was one of her goats behind his house!!!  Where the other goats are is anybodys guess.  She went to the police and they said it was her word against his without pictures.  Most of the pictures of her goats are on the computer her old boyfriend took when they split.  She is at wits end because she doesnt think she will ever see her babies again.  So....a word of warning to everyone.  If you think this can not happen to you--it could.  So take time to take pictures of your goats and print them out. Make sure they are tattooed (hers are)and/or microchipped. If anybody knows of any Nigerian goat sales in the Blacksburg/Christiansburg Virginia area let me know.  They may be her stolen goats.  The police finally decided to press charges on him for the goat at his house but he is not talking about the other goats at all.  He is swearing he knows nothing at all about them.  He is accusing her of stealing (her own)goat from him.  unbeliveable.


----------



## freemotion (Nov 9, 2010)

Why would then need pics if the goats are tattooed?


----------



## GoatShows (Nov 10, 2010)

I would think as long as you have the registration papers you have solid prove that they are your goats and seeing that they are tattooed they can see that they belong to her


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Nov 10, 2010)

I dont get that either???  If the goats were tattooed..then theres the proof..thats the point of tatooing???  There must be more to the story...sorry the poor girl got her babies stolen...thats terrible


----------



## Roll farms (Nov 10, 2010)

The only thing I can think of is maybe the reg. papers (that show tats) weren't in this person's name....?


----------



## ksalvagno (Nov 10, 2010)

Check all your tattoos and make sure they are still visible. Sometimes they can fade away.


----------



## glenolam (Nov 10, 2010)

Wow - I'm really sorry to hear about that.  No one around her house saw anything?  Did she have anyone checking on them while she was gone? (I'm not being judgemental, just getting details).


----------



## cmjust0 (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## Mea (Nov 10, 2010)

cmjust0 said:
			
		

> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/745_ivan.jpg


That must be his 'Go ahead...Make my day' look......


----------



## cmjust0 (Nov 10, 2010)

That's his "I spy with my little eye" look.


----------



## Mea (Nov 10, 2010)

cmjust0 said:
			
		

> That's his "I spy with my little eye" look.


"This is my Happy face "


----------



## treeclimber233 (Nov 10, 2010)

I guess the police were not aware that goats have tattoos when they said they needed pictures.  She showed the Animal Control people the tattoo on the goat she "stole" back from him to prove that one was hers.  But there is still no clue where the rest of them went.  He is not talking.

Would a guard dog have stopped him from stealing them?  Do they guard against humans or just other predators?


----------



## Roll farms (Nov 10, 2010)

Our last male LGD would chew on chain link to get to ANYONE near 'his' goats....he bit 2 people, one with me in the pen.  The other went in looking for me, and regretted it greatly.


----------



## mossyStone (Nov 11, 2010)

Oh yea i have no dought my LGD would rip some one a new ( you know what ) if they ever step'd into his area where his goats birds and toys are....... Best invesment i ever made to our farm was my Dogs.....

Mossy Stone Farm


----------



## lilhill (Nov 11, 2010)

I wondered about that, too, until our friend came by when we were gone.  Daisy put the fear in him, even though she knew him ... the part that was missing in Daisy's mind was we were not with him when he got too close to the goat pens.  Jimmy said he had no doubt that Daisy would have chewed him up and spit him out if there was anything left of him to spit out.  That's my girl.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Nov 11, 2010)

It's so unfortunate that the dogs are required to protect the goats from people as much as they are from predators.  WTH is wrong with people??   Earlier in the year I thought I'd hold off a while before getting our LGD but with my Newfie's senior citizen status I didn't want to risk being without an adult dog that's over 100 lbs to deter two or four legged thieves.  Hopefully we'll have another year of good health with the old girl while Elbert does some growing.  He hasn't quite perfected his game face yet... I don't think he'd deter a whole lot at this point.

This is the best he can manage right now...  









And NO, the little stinker does NOT get to come in the house under normal circumstances.  At the time we set up his pen in with the goats we didn't realize he'd be able to squeeze through tiny spaces like a rat and had to spend a few minutes modifying the fence.


----------



## lilhill (Nov 11, 2010)

How cute is that!  He's just resting up until he is big enough to start chewing on folks/preditors who dare to enter his domaine.


----------



## cmjust0 (Nov 11, 2010)

treeclimber233 said:
			
		

> Would a guard dog have stopped him from stealing them?  Do they guard against humans or just other predators?


I asked my dad once what he'd take to go in the barnyard with Ivan..  His response was "Yeah right.  I wouldn't go in there without a porkchop or a pistol."

The electric meter guy tried to feed him some ham one day to make friends...negative.  When he's "on," he has no interest in food...his only interest is in neutralizing a threat.


----------



## Roll farms (Nov 11, 2010)

Even *I* can't get my LGD's to take food from my hand...it's amazing....I have to take it in the barn and put it in their pans, or throw it way off into the lot so they 'find' it later.


----------



## lilhill (Nov 11, 2010)

My Great Pyr won't accept food from my hand either.  I just take it to her and put it into her food bowl and she'll eat it then.  Even her HeartGuard, I put into her food bowl and watch to make sure she eats it.


----------



## jodief100 (Nov 11, 2010)

Mine LGDs are very vocal but truthfully are only aggressive towards 4-legged predators.  I believe just their presence is a deterrent.  I doubt anyone wants to take a chance with 130 lbs and 90 lbs of Dog.  The meter guy wont check the meter unless we are there and the dogs do not even have access to the area where the meter is.  The guy that filled my oil tank wouldnt get out of the truck until I locked them up.


----------



## cmjust0 (Nov 11, 2010)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Even *I* can't get my LGD's to take food from my hand...it's amazing....I have to take it in the barn and put it in their pans, or throw it way off into the lot so they 'find' it later.


The only thing Ivan can't resist from my hand is a fresh egg (shell and all) but even then, he'll take it *ever so gently* and then lay it down, only to pick it right back up and _then_ eat it.  It's as if laying it down and picking it back up makes him feel better about having been so "weak" as to have accepted it.  

Anything else, though?...nope.  Gotta put it in his bowl and lay the bowl down in front of him.

Mischie's kinda the same way, but a little more open about taking stuff..  She loooooks up at you with the saddest little "Is this an OK thing to do?" look whenever you offer her something by hand.  Takes her forever to actually gain possession of it, too..  She does this really slow, 'tiny teeth' grip on as little of it as will allow her to actually take it, then she slooooowly backs away.  Part of me wonders if she's afraid I'm just testing to see if she's greedy or thieving or something.

They're dogs, but they're certainly not _average, normal_ dogs.

Which, of course, is why I have so much love and respect for them.


----------

